# Curious about how much my GSD should weigh



## roxylove21 (Oct 8, 2016)

I rescued a 2 year old GSD about a month ago. She only weighed 56 lb, and was left in a backyard by herself. Originally when I took her to the vet about a month ago he said she should weigh 85-90 lb for her height. Then today we went in for a weight check because I felt like she hadn't gained any weight because she is still skin and bones. Turns out she weighs 68 lb now. I talked to the other vet and was she told me that she should top out at around 75 lb. I thought my dog was taller than normal so I mentioned that and the vet said that she was not. I asked about her body condition and the vet said it was normal. I thought that was weird because If you run your hand along her back you can feel every ridge in her spine very clearly with no pressure, and her hip bones stick out when she stands up. When I got home I actually measured how tall she is, and she is 27 in tall at the withers. That is obviously pretty tall, so I feel like she should be at 85-100 lb eventually. Obviously I will talk to the vet we usually see about it when we go back later this month but I was just wanting some other opinions. I will post another picture tomorrow of her from the top and side. Thanks!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:wub: She's lovely! I wouldn't worry about her weight as long as she is healthy. Now that she has a good home with you and a good diet and exercise, she will slowly start to fill out. She is young and being tall like my Sting, she will take longer to fill out. It seemed to me that first Sting grow tall and then started to fill out so your pretty gsd may be the same.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Post some better pictures of her. 85 to 100 is very very very big for a female.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey weighs 74 pounds. The vet said he could gain a few more pounds, but he shouldn't lose any more.


----------



## roxylove21 (Oct 8, 2016)

Here are some better pictures of Roxy. Her fur hides a lot of her bones, but you can feel them clearly with no pressure at all. This is at 68 lb. She has no fat or muscle on her back bones, ribs, and hips and her back legs don't have much muscle either. It breaks my heart to see her like this. Anyways, this is why I think she will end up weighing more than 75 lb, because she is so skinny at almost 70 lb, but I know that being too heavy can lead to health problems in big dogs and I don't want to go overboard.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i don't think she's skinny at all. she looks perfectly fine to me IMO. i'm not an expert though.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

nope, she looks exactly as she should. Feeling the bones is actually normal. You don't want them hidden under the padding. And her hip bones aren't really sticking out, believe me you would know the difference immediately if they were. She simply has the correct tuck between her rib cage and the hips giving her a nice hourglass shape.

To put it in perspective, my almost 6 year old male only weighs 76.8 lbs.


----------

